# July 4th mosquito prep



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Hosting back to back parties this weekend. Best option to control mosquitoes at this point? Without going crazy. Under $30. OFF hose connector? Tiki torches? Candles?

Chems on hand: Bifen I/T and imidacloropid.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

At that price, you might be best served with tiki torches for the ambiance, and some mosquito coils.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I've had good knockdown with Permethrin. If you can't get it in time, the Bifen will help. Do either by Friday morning.


----------

